# Stephon Marbury



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

It's been a full year now and I would like to know how you feel about Stephon Marbury. We all know what happened in NJ, how he didn't get along with teammates and was labeled as a ball hog. 

With a deep, young core of talent the Suns have, do you think that Marbury will negatively effect team chemistry or will he fit in fine?


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

He will be fine as long as Penny doesn't start ****. Penny wanted to be the point guard and wanted Marbury to move to shooting guard, and when Marbury didn't agree they got into it. Penny is the cancer on the team, not Starbury. 

Starbury is not a ballhog. He got 8 assists a game.


----------



## azcats (Jul 15, 2002)

*I agree.*

Maurbury is no where near a problem in fact him and Marion molded very well together this year and will continue to improve as a 1-2 punch I also think he will hel amare'' develoment a lot with his ability to penatrate and dish he will get amare many easy dunks. Also he has helped big jake improve a lot I agre with malakian Penny gots to go.


----------

